# ogletree should be suspended



## RipperIII (Nov 24, 2012)

...for picking up that jacket and slamming him down on his head...just like our 3rd string player (Fanning) did to the Michigan player and all you dawgs started barking about a dangerous and uncalled for play,...you guys are suspiciously quiet about ol Alec's actions


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

This what your talking about?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> ...for picking up that jacket and slamming him down on his head...just like our 3rd string player (Fanning) did to the Michigan player and all you dawgs started barking about a dangerous and uncalled for play,...you guys are suspiciously quiet about ol Alec's actions


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

Rambo had a tackle like that too. Yall skeered?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 24, 2012)

I guess you can see it both ways. The Tech player was still trying to break the tackle and Olgetree slammed him down. Doesn't look like there was vicious intent to me. The Tech player wasn't completely stopped, so Mr. Olgetree stopped him. Had the Tech player's momentum been completely stopped, then I'd have a problem. Also, there was a similar play not long after this one. Certainly glad the Tech player didn't get hurt.


----------



## HUNTER475 (Nov 24, 2012)

Dgd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck (Nov 24, 2012)

Textbook tackling right there...


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 24, 2012)

Thought you guys would see it that way.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

I see one heck of a fb game next sat! Go Dawgs!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 24, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> I guess you can see it both ways. The Tech player was still trying to break the tackle and Olgetree slammed him down. Doesn't look like there was vicious intent to me. The Tech player wasn't completely stopped, so Mr. Olgetree stopped him. Had the Tech player's momentum been completely stopped, then I'd have a problem. Also, there was a similar play not long after this one. Certainly glad the Tech player didn't get hurt.



are you trying to say that the RB's momentum caused Ogletree to throw him over his hip in a supplex?

get real


I'm just pointing out the hypocrisy here.

my guy got flagged for unnecessary roughness your guys did not, and most of you screamed out in self righteous indignation about the flagrant, dangerous tackle by my guy, adn how the NCAA should step in and suspend the player yada, yada, yada...but ogletree made a good play...Rambo too...typical


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

The running back is 5'5 and doesn't weigh squat. If you can't handle it don't play, the tech guy got right up and went back to the huddle. Didn't seem to bother PJ he didn't complain to the ACC refs. 

I don't know the hit your guy did so I have a question, did the other guy get right up and walk back to the huddle?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Thought you guys would see it that way.




He might be a little upset for the 60 minutes of having his knees hit with chop blocks along with the rest of his team mates... 

And you Jackets can say all you want.... When the refs are on the verge of calling penalties for chop blocks and yell... It's A CUT BLOCK!

Them boys deserve everything they get for hitting the knees on EVERY single down...

That junk should be a penalty everytime!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> are you trying to say that the RB's momentum caused Ogletree to throw him over his hip in a supplex?
> 
> get real
> 
> ...



Bama is next on the hit list!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> are you trying to say that the RB's momentum caused Ogletree to throw him over his hip in a supplex?
> 
> get real
> 
> ...


Whoa whoa whoa there rip, a few weeks ago we were looking for a new head coach. You need to chill our D is soft and yall have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> This what your talking about?




Funny how it was right in the middle of the G!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny how it was right in the middle of the G!!



Tree and Jones will be missed BAD next year!


----------



## poohbear (Nov 24, 2012)

Bring on them purple elephants


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> are you trying to say that the RB's momentum caused Ogletree to throw him over his hip in a supplex?
> 
> get real



No. I thought I made myself pretty clear in my post.




RipperIII said:


> I'm just pointing out the hypocrisy here.



Ripper, Alec Olgetree's tackle is NOWHERE near that vicious tackle your guy made! Your guy VICIOUSLY slammed a player. He had him stopped and picked him up and intentionally slammed him on his head. How can you not see this? If this had been a Georgia player, I WOULD agree on him being suspended.

See, this was uncalled for!





RipperIII said:


> my guy got flagged for unnecessary roughness your guys did not, and most of you screamed out in self righteous indignation about the flagrant, dangerous tackle by my guy, adn how the NCAA should step in and suspend the player yada, yada, yada...but ogletree made a good play...Rambo too...typical



So? Why cry over what we think? Go drink yourself a nice big glass of chocolate milk and watch some football and relax.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 24, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> No. I thought I made myself pretty clear in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea that was ugly


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

Just watched the Bama play totally different Mizzu player had stopped and given up GT player was still fighting and the slam is totally different.


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> ...for picking up that jacket and slamming him down on his head...just like our 3rd string player (Fanning) did to the Michigan player and all you dawgs started barking about a dangerous and uncalled for play,...you guys are suspiciously quiet about ol Alec's actions



Michigan???


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 24, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> He might be a little upset for the 60 minutes of having his knees hit with chop blocks along with the rest of his team mates...
> 
> And you Jackets can say all you want.... When the refs are on the verge of calling penalties for chop blocks and yell... It's A CUT BLOCK!
> 
> ...



So when a Bama fan questions you about dirty play your action is to blame GT and cut blocks.  They are used by every team in almost every game.  Cry much?


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 24, 2012)

deerbandit said:


> Just watched the Bama play totally different Mizzu player had stopped and given up GT player was still fighting and the slam is totally different.



baloney,...both players forward progress was stopped, both defenders threw the RB over their hip.

For the record,...I don't have a problem with either play, just pointing out he hypocrisy here form a few folks.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 24, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> Michigan???



michigan/mizzou what's teh difference?


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 24, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> No. I thought I made myself pretty clear in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like I said I don't have a problem with either play, both defenders threw the RB over their hip...I knwo why you can't see that.
I'm simply pointing out he hypocrisy,...you help prove my point.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> baloney,...both players forward progress was stopped, both defenders threw the RB over their hip.
> 
> For the record,...I don't have a problem with either play, just pointing out he hypocrisy here form a few folks.



Rip,you have eye sight issues if you do not see the diffrence in the two.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> baloney,...both players forward progress was stopped, both defenders threw the RB over their hip.
> 
> For the record,...I don't have a problem with either play, just pointing out he hypocrisy here form a few folks.


From who? Name them......


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 24, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Whoa whoa whoa there rip, a few weeks ago we were looking for a new head coach. You need to chill our D is soft and yall have nothing to worry about.



Trust me,...not worried


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Trust me,...not worried



No one we have played has been worried about us. We are the under dog going into the game. This time next week we will all know a lot more about where UGA stands.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 24, 2012)

nickel back said:


> Rip,you have eye sight issues if you do not see the diffrence in the two.



They are more similar than they are different but I do not expect you guys to see it that way...thus my post.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 24, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> From who? Name them......



you are perfectly capable of pulling the old post


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> you are perfectly capable of pulling the old post



I dont have the time I figured you could judt save us all the itme and tell us,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'd have to say that I don't consider the play dirty.  I do feel it was unnecesarry and should be looked into for the future.  I don't think a lot of the hits that are flagged these days should be called but do feel eliminating unneeded risks like that one could be better for the sport.  One guy said hot guy doesn't weigh much...that is all the more reason the uga guy could have tackled him properly.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

For the record I don't have a problem with the hits. Only difference I can see is that the Bama player through the Mizzu player over his head, tree did a hip toss. Both could have been bad the Bama one could have been worse with just the shear force used to do the move but like I said both could have been bad. It's football people are going to get hurt.


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 24, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I'd have to say that I don't consider the play dirty.  I do feel it was unnecesarry and should be looked into for the future.  I don't think a lot of the hits that are flagged these days should be called but do feel eliminating unneeded risks like that one could be better for the sport.  One guy said hot guy doesn't weigh much...that is all the more reason the uga guy could have tackled him properly.



I think that it was prolly more aggressive than necessary, and but I don't think that he intentionally dropped him on his head.


----------



## riprap (Nov 24, 2012)

nickel back said:


> Rip,you have eye sight issues if you do not see the diffrence in the two.



Hey he got the first letter of the team right.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 24, 2012)

He's just scared. That Dawg D is already pressuring him.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

Bama and their fans are never skeered. They are Bama!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 24, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> I think that it was prolly more aggressive than necessary, and but I don't think that he intentionally dropped him on his head.



I agree that I don't think he planned that the guy would land on his head but I certainly believe he wanted to take the guy down in an unnecessary fashion.  When you take a guy down like that it is hard not to drop him on his head.  As has been said... it happened on more than one occasion.  

Wolihin #390 F.&A.M.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> As has been said... it happened on more than one occasion.



Like those chop blocks on EVERY down... Pay backs happen...


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 24, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Like those chop blocks on EVERY down... Pay backs happen...



  I would write a long post explaining where there could be a difference but I feel I would have a hard time trying to convince you that the sky is blue...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2012)

None of it matters anyway. Either Bama or UGA is going to face Notre Dame in Miami in January.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 24, 2012)

That wacky weed makes you do crazy things...


----------



## crazybuck123 (Nov 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> No one we have played has been worried about us. We are the under dog going into the game. This time next week we will all know a lot more about where UGA stands.



UGA stands at 1-1 against good teams SC and FLA Will be 1-2 against good teams after saturday!!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 25, 2012)

crazybuck123 said:


> UGA stands at 1-1 against good teams SC and FLA Will be 1-2 against good teams after saturday!!



We got a good push against them up front for most plays that weren't short yardage.  I would think a tallented team like Alabama could run for days.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> baloney,...both players forward progress was stopped, both defenders threw the RB over their hip.
> 
> For the record,...I don't have a problem with either play, just pointing out he hypocrisy here form a few folks.



Only baloney here is what you are eating and serving.  The guy was still fighting for yardage and in fact, most of the slam was due to his on momentum.  Guess what, Ogletree ain't gonna lose no sleep, but you bammer boys seem to be scared about it!  

Its slobberknockin' time!  Go DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> We got a good push against them up front for most plays that weren't short yardage.  I would think a tallented team like Alabama could run for days.



Bama don't chop block ... big difference.  Oh and all your guys did running was .... to get tired!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 25, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> and most of you screamed out in self righteous indignation about the flagrant, dangerous tackle



I'm blown away by the fact that a Bama fan can even spell, let alone use the phrase "righteous indignation" in a sentence.  Must have gone to school out of state.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 25, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Bama don't chop block ... big difference.  Oh and all your guys did running was .... to get tired!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> None of it matters anyway. Either Bama or UGA is going to face Notre Dame in Miami in January.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Bama don't chop block ... big difference.  Oh and all your guys did running was .... to get tired!



He's trying to look for a moral victory. I also remember 2 4th and short and they got stoped. Oh if I remember correctly they only scored 10 points......


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Only baloney here is what you are eating and serving.  The guy was still fighting for yardage and in fact, most of the slam was due to his on momentum.  Guess what, Ogletree ain't gonna lose no sleep, but you bammer boys seem to be scared about it!
> 
> Its slobberknockin' time!  Go DAWGS!



as usual your thoughts are muddy, and like silver britches you reinforce my post, that RB's momentum had zero to do with Alec's move...own it.

I LOVE  you dawgs,...and you guys have stunk for soo long I have not felt right  you, but now that you guys actually have a shot, and the barking bravado is returning I can get back to it.

I chose this post to reel you in, and in you come

I do not believe Ogletree should be suspended noe did I believe fanning should be suspended, but in each case the tackle was "over the top" so to speak, I admitted it back then, you guys don't now....and again I say,..."typical"


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> as usual your thoughts are muddy, and like silver britches you reinforce my post, that RB's momentum had zero to do with Alec's move...own it.
> 
> I LOVE  you dawgs,...and you guys have stunk for soo long I have not felt right  you, but now that you guys actually have a shot, and the barking bravado is returning I can get back to it.
> 
> ...


You just sound worried to me.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm blown away by the fact that a Bama fan can even spell, let alone use the phrase "righteous indignation" in a sentence.  Must have gone to school out of state.



yep, I left Georgia to attend BAMA


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You just sound worried to me.



Even if I thought that you guys were better than my guys,...your bulldawgs _*wear collars*_...and they tend to get real tight in big games

you and all your hairy brethren know it to be  true


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 25, 2012)

Get your EXCUSE post ready for next Saturday. I see you've already dropped hints of it earlier. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Get your EXCUSE post ready for next Saturday. I see you've already dropped hints of it earlier.
> 
> GO DAWGS!




what hints?

you guys be sure to wear black


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 25, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> what hints?
> 
> you guys be sure to wear black



EXCUSE POST BY RIPPER 

What about our power ranger uniforms we wore against Boise State? Would those be okay? 

You just have plenty of tissue to wipe your tears away.

We coming for ya...

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## turkeyed (Nov 25, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> ...for picking up that jacket and slamming him down on his head...just like our 3rd string player (Fanning) did to the Michigan player and all you dawgs started barking about a dangerous and uncalled for play,...you guys are suspiciously quiet about ol Alec's actions



If you dont like contact that is text book, go play basketball where its a foul to even touch another players hand.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> as usual your thoughts are muddy, and like silver britches you reinforce my post, that RB's momentum had zero to do with Alec's move...own it.
> 
> I LOVE  you dawgs,...and you guys have stunk for soo long I have not felt right  you, but now that you guys actually have a shot, and the barking bravado is returning I can get back to it.
> 
> ...


Dwags always hit the spinner bait and you get your limit fast. Nice job and congrats on your catch.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 25, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Dwags always hit the spinner bait and you get your limit fast. Nice job and congrats on your catch.



Yeah, AJ McCarron is the spinner bait for Saturday! We'll be hitting him too!     

GO DAWGS!


----------



## BANDT (Nov 25, 2012)

dirty thug player.. thats all he is


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2012)

This^^^^


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> EXCUSE POST BY RIPPER
> 
> What about our power ranger uniforms we wore against Boise State? Would those be okay?
> 
> ...




no excuse post at all,...simply stating a fact, I've seen years where we've had as many players out, but not where the same position, or side of the ball is affected.


Rambo said you guys were better than BAMA at every position, in every aspect....cant wait to watch rambo fold


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

turkeyed said:


> If you dont like contact that is text book, go play basketball where its a foul to even touch another players hand.



you cant read, so why post?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 25, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> no excuse post at all,...simply stating a fact, I've seen years where we've had as many players out, but not where the same position, or side of the ball is affected.



It is ashame. I know most teams suffer through this, but it really does seem Georgia is cursed with key injuries every year. Not one or two, but multiple key injuries. Hate to see any player from any team get injured.




RipperIII said:


> Rambo said you guys were better than BAMA at every position, in every aspect....cant wait to watch rambo fold



Man that's Rambo! Wish he'd made a shirtless video like this. 



But, instead of saying Murdock, say... _Bama, I'm coming to get you!_  That would've been sweet!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 25, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Bama don't chop block ... big difference.  Oh and all your guys did running was .... to get tired!





brownceluse said:


> He's trying to look for a moral victory. I also remember 2 4th and short and they got stoped. Oh if I remember correctly they only scored 10 points......



Say whatever you want to make yourselves feel better.  I watch GT play every week.  BYU was much more impressive up front.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> It is ashame. I know most teams suffer through this, but it really does seem Georgia is cursed with key injuries every year. Not one or two, but multiple key injuries. Hate to see any player from any team get injured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I do recall a year where you guys went through QB's like tacos through brownceluse


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 25, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> no excuse post at all,...simply stating a fact, I've seen years where we've had as many players out, but not where the same position, or side of the ball is affected.
> 
> 
> Rambo said you guys were better than BAMA at every position, in every aspect....cant wait to watch rambo fold





What did you want Rambo to say "Guys Bama is good there's no reason for us to show up they are going to kick our butt up and down the field. Guys I'm scared there going to hurt me."

Someone answer this for me what's Sabans recorded against UGA?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 25, 2012)

BANDT said:


> dirty thug player.. thats all he is



If it was any other team except UGA they would be on it like ants on a snickers bar . However since it is one of ugas he is an angel playing hard...


----------



## DSGB (Nov 25, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> are you trying to say that the RB's momentum caused Ogletree to throw him over his hip in a supplex?
> 
> get real
> 
> ...



Ogletree could have very well been flagged for unnecessary roughness, just like your guy. However, I don't recall any Dawg fans saying anyone should be suspended.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 25, 2012)

I also remember Pollock at Cincy in the NFL, C-R-A-C-K.

I got a crick in my neck.

Karma can bite UGA Players is all I am saying.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

DSGB said:


> Ogletree could have very well been flagged for unnecessary roughness, just like your guy. However, I don't recall any Dawg fans saying anyone should be suspended.



FINALLY,  a reasonable dawg.

I don't want to go pull the thread, but if you go look it up you'll find several.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

deerbandit said:


> What did you want Rambo to say "Guys Bama is good there's no reason for us to show up they are going to kick our butt up and down the field. Guys I'm scared there going to hurt me."
> 
> Someone answer this for me what's Sabans recorded against UGA?



what did I want him to say?...are you serious?
 I expect Rambo to talk like this, it's good for our guys.

A responsible player would keep his mouth shut, but we all know Rambo is anything but responsible.


Saban's record vs. Richt while at BAMA is 1-1

Saban's first year at BAMA with a severely depleted roster, Saban took the vaunted dawgs to OT.

The next year vs. the #1 team in the Nation, Saban humiliated the "black-out squad" in their own back yard, scoring 31 unanswered points to start the game, then cruising in the second half.

Neither of these two examples are relevant pertaining to this week's game.

One more thing for mr. Rambo,...LSU was athletically superior to BAMA defense to defense last year...too bad defenses don't play each other.

This game comes down to the trenches, turnovers and QB execution.
Historically, BAMA has a big edge in turnovers and penalties relative to UGA...If BAMA gets back to form, low penalties, no turnovers, and McCarron gets his groove back, then BAMA wins fairly easily, if we play like we did vs. LSU it will be very close.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2012)

Good lord! This is hillarious! I have made over $100 off this thread.


----------



## Crimson (Nov 25, 2012)

Both plays looked dirty to me.  I was surprised that a flag was thrown  in the UGA game.  Saban made Fanning write an apology letter to the player and apologize to the coach.

Did yall see where Rambo said that the dogs had better players at every position than Bama?  Nice.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Good lord! This is hillarious! I have made over $100 off this thread.



enterprising young man


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 25, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> what did I want him to say?...are you serious?
> I expect Rambo to talk like this, it's good for our guys.



Rambo is a football player. You're not. He speaks with confidence in himself and team. So what if he gives his opinion of what he thinks? So what if he makes a statement YOU or anyone else don't like? I doubt he'd lose sleep over what YOU or anyone else thinks. You've gave us your opinion on what you think of what he said. Let him have his opinion and quit crying about it.



RipperIII said:


> A responsible player would keep his mouth shut, but we all know Rambo is anything but responsible.



Maybe so. But I must ask, what's wrong with a confident player speaking out? Don't you understand Ripp, this is football, not tennis, it's NOT only a physical game, but a mental game as well. Has he got in your head Ripp? Hunh? Has he?



RipperIII said:


> Saban's first year at BAMA with a severely depleted roster, Saban took the vaunted dawgs to OT.



Yeah, severely depleted roster. Like other teams don't go through this. What goes around comes around. Oh, let me guess, Bama had the flu and a severe case of diarrhea, too? 



RipperIII said:


> The next year vs. the #1 team in the Nation, Saban humiliated the "black-out squad" in their own back yard, scoring 31 unanswered points to start the game, then cruising in the second half.



They sure did!



RipperIII said:


> This game comes down to the trenches, turnovers and QB execution.



WOW! It's like I'm talking to Yoda. Don't all games, Ripp? I mean, what else is it going to come down to? Maybe who has the prettier uniforms and/or helmets? 



RipperIII said:


> Historically, BAMA has a big edge in turnovers and penalties relative to UGA...If BAMA gets back to form, low penalties, no turnovers, and McCarron gets his groove back, then BAMA wins fairly easily, if we play like we did vs. LSU it will be very close.



Yeah, if!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Rambo is a football player. You're not. He speaks with confidence in himself and team. So what if he gives his opinion of what he thinks? So what if he makes a statement YOU or anyone else don't like? I doubt he'd lose sleep over what YOU or anyone else thinks. You've gave us your opinion on what you think of what he said. Let him have his opinion and quit crying about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 who's crying? I'm glad Rambo is running his mouth, hope he and others keep it up.

depleted roster as in...4 years of 50% scholarship reductions...you conveniently forgot that

...and you should know about "prettier uniforms and helmets" still got those power rangers?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 25, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> who's crying? I'm glad Rambo is running his mouth, hope he and others keep it up.



I do to! He's sure got all in your head! 



RipperIII said:


> depleted roster as in...4 years of 50% scholarship reductions...you conveniently forgot that



Yeah, I totally forgot about that, dude. Sorry. By the way, why was that? Was that due to another NCAA penalty or previous violations? 



RipperIII said:


> ...and you should know about "prettier uniforms and helmets" still got those power rangers?



Yeah, we make our scout team wear them now. Poor guys are getting hammered in practice. Helps our boys gain confidence knowing they're beating the mighty power rangers. 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2012)

Ain't going to lie rip your thread here has just got the whole Bama team up for this game. Go ahead and get all your excuses ready.......... Go Dawgs!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> I do to! He's sure got all in your head!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yep, sure was...what was UGA's excuse the past 8 years?

Saban did pretty good with a bunch of "no-stars" against Richt and his semi-pro roster

now you've got all those NFL players on Defense and we are young and inexperienced, remember we put 4 in the first round last year, 6 overall,...

It'll be fun to watch,...except for the fact that I'm giving two of my tickets to my bookeeper who is an avid, no, make that rabid dawg fan...and I think she's bringing a certain high school head coach with a couple of stars on the field and a few in the wings, so I won't e able to cheer to loudly.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Ain't going to lie rip your thread here has just got the whole Bama team up for this game. Go ahead and get all your excuses ready.......... Go Dawgs!




brownie,...no excuses needed


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> yep, sure was...what was UGA's excuse the past 8 years?
> 
> Saban did pretty good with a bunch of "no-stars" against Richt and his semi-pro roster
> 
> ...



Saban did take it to OT with us in T town with no star players but it didn't work out so well against ULM did it? Stay humble my friend and roll Dawgs!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Saban did take it to OT with us in T town with no star players but it didn't work out so well against ULM did it? Stay humble my friend and roll Dawgs!



yep, low point, 
Saban suspended several players and the team ran out of gas late,...care to remind us what happened the next season?

Humble? If Rambo can say UGA has better players at every position and get praised for speaking his opinion, why not me?...oh...dawggie bias almost forgot


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 25, 2012)

Whole lot of difference there! Tree did a hip toss and bama player did a back suflay! (Sp) Nice


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2012)

Dawg bias? UGA fans have caught more grief than other fans on here. No bias here just fb with a thug mentality. Your team has it, all teams has it. Tree's tackle was so far from textbook it ain't funny as are 90% of the tackles we see today. Drop your butt, drive through the ball carrier LOW and wrap up. That's a textbook tackle the way I was taught and the way I teach it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 25, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> It'll be fun to watch,...except for the fact that I'm giving two of my tickets to my bookeeper who is an avid, no, make that rabid dawg fan...and I think she's bringing a certain high school head coach with a couple of stars on the field and a few in the wings, so I won't e able to cheer to loudly.



If true, you're a good man, Ripper. 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 25, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> I also remember Pollock at Cincy in the NFL, C-R-A-C-K.
> 
> I got a crick in my neck.
> 
> Karma can bite UGA Players is all I am saying.



"I got a crick in my neck" ??????????  Classless! 100% Jerk is all I am saying.  And the man's name is spelled Pollack.  At least get that right when you use a kid's career ending, life threatening injury to make your stupid useless point!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> What a tool you are!  Until you guys hired Saban, y'all pretty much had sucked for a long long time.   When he leaves for more money, y'all gonna cry again.
> 
> Only a challenged person from bammer would not be able to see the HUGE difference in those two hits.  But as you say, that is typical for challenged bammer fans.



Yes, one was a clean wrestling (or wrasslin for you) move, and the other was just a thug toss.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 26, 2012)

Who let all of the women on this board? "Oh no, they are playing rough football!"  Some things just never change around here. Same cast of characters, just a different football season.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 26, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I'm glad Rambo is running his mouth,



I'm not, I wish he'd shut up.  No need to say that, even if it were true.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 26, 2012)

I remember starting the other thread because I felt it (Fanning/Alabama) was a nothing more than football but a bunch of folks (including Bama fans) felt it was too rough.

I'll say it again, football is a rough sport and if you can't take it, go watch a non-contact sport like chess or synchronized swimming.

But, the hit in question was just as rough as the Fanning hit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I remember starting the other thread because I felt it (Fanning/Alabama) was a nothing more than football but a bunch of folks (including Bama fans) felt it was too rough.
> 
> I'll say it again, football is a rough sport and if you can't take it, go watch a non-contact sport like chess or synchronized swimming.
> 
> But, the hit in question was just as rough as the Fanning hit.



Those russian chicks that do the synchronized swimming are hawt. Just sayin..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those russian chicks that do the synchronized swimming are hawt. Just sayin..



I like the East German girls back in the 70's; you know,,,, the ones that looked like they should be on the men's weight lifting team..


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 26, 2012)

All right guys..... some of ya'll on both sides of this need to cool it..


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 26, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> If true, you're a good man, Ripper.
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



yep, it's true,...gonna be a long week, she's already wearing her red and black


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> yep, it's true,...gonna be a long week, she's already wearing her red and black



Awesome! Tell her not to waste this great opportunity and sit in those stands like a statue. Tell her she is going to have to represent the Dawg Nation and all of us Dawgs that can't be there by making some noise and cheering on the Dawgs! Tell her we need her to be loud and proud and just have a great time.

You all have fun!

GO DAWGS!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> All right guys..... some of ya'll on both sides of this need to cool it..



You don't like synchronized swimming?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't like synchronized swimming?



Sure do......


----------

